# Christmas



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

What is everyone's plans for this year? 

Does your family have any unique traditions? 

Mine will be at home this year. My family is coming down as is my wife's. It's about the only time both families get together under one roof. Everyone has busy schedules.


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Visiting with extended family the weekend before Christmas, and having our family Christmas at home on Christmas eve and Christmas day.

Hoping that my dairy cow waits till January to calve so that I can enjoy the holidays!


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

That would be tough to have to run out there when your family is over and your warm and cozy indoors!


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Everyone but one Aunt RSVP'd. We should have twenty people coming down. 

We're doing Mexican food this year. It's a tradition in Texas, but one that went by the wayside after my Grandmother's stroke, so I'm trying to recapture the tradition.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

This is awesome. The "holiday season" didn't die on the cross for all our sins, Jesus Christ did. Merry Christmas.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL, that's a good one. I bet they call it Christmas!


----------

